# New & IBS Taken A Turn For The Worse



## AngelMary (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello, I am here because I have suffered with IBS for many years. Also, last week I spent 5 days in the hospital with a GI tube down my nose for 3 of the 5 days I was in the hospital. I went in to ER with bad stomach pain and severe bloating. At first I thought it was a bad flare up of my IBS of which I found out it was not. I had a endoscope done and was diagnosed with gastritis and an ulcer. After being released from the hospital and, now 5 days later I get full very quickly when I try to eat a meal. I get stomach pain and a small amount of bloating. I had a xray done again and it came back normal. I am awaiting the results of my ultra sound. I also was diagnosed about 5 years ago with a hiatus hernia. It seems like all of this is related. My question is why is this happening and is it normal for gastritis or an ulcer to accompany other gastric conditions? I am very tired and wanting to sleep a lot. I have missed two weeks of work from this and want to get better so I can go back to work, but do not see that in my future right away. This gastritis that I was told I have, does it go away? Will the episodes I am experiencing get worse and force me to go back to hospital again with another GI tube put in? What can I do to not feel so full? I mean I sit down to eat, have 4 or 5 bites and am done, Why would I be getting diagnosed with so many different gastric conditions? I am getting very frustrated with all of this. Will stress make this condition worse? Will this affect my other health conditions, asthma, hiatal hernia, IBS? And about the meds I take, do any of these make the condition worse, aspirin to prevent strokes, (I previously had a series of small mini strokes, diagnosed with small vesticular disease), simvastatin (high cholesterol, very high), asthma meds (accolate, serevent, pulmicort, proair), NSAIDs (clinoril) for my severe arthritis and busitis,prilosec for my hiatal hernia, and lyrica for fibromyalgia? I know to many questions, but I don't feel I am getting very many answers from my doctors. Please help, need advice badly. And I want to get better soon, is that possible with all the other health problems and gastric conditions I have going on? I search for answers and pray I get them soon. Can anyone shed some light on my condition? Thank you.


----------



## SharonPH (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi,You poor thing! Well, you are certainly not alone! First of all... stop panicking... it will make things worse.







You need to take this one step at a time. I am NO EXPERT and am stumbling through this myself. I too have been sick for two weeks. I had SEVERE spasms and went to the ER. Because I also have diverticulosis they thought I had an infection. Nope... just the IBS... which I thought was gone since I have not had problems in years with it. But because of the diverticulosis, my colon is shot... and I have constant problems with constipation, which has allowed the IBS to rear its ugly head. I was also hospitalized 6 months ago with this same thing, and one of the tests they did was an endoscopy, where they discovered I too have a hiatial hernia. OK... this is what my research has uncovered about bowel diseases in general. Get on a GOOD probiotic and STAY on it (recommended VSL3 for IBS); get on a GOOD digestive enzyme (try Integrative Digestive Formula by Advanced Bionutrition to start with); take Vitamin D 5(good to get a blood test to check your levels, but high doses of this has not been shown to cause any problems in almost all of the studies I have read); Take a Vitamin B supplement (all of them); and take a magnesium supplement.The digestive enzymes are VERY impt. for people that have problems with H-Pyloria (which is what caused your ulcer) as well as people who have problems with GERD.If you are not eating a healthy diet, then STOP eating poorly NOW! I can NOT over-state this. If you don't eat a healthy diet, you are dooming yourself to a life of misery. There are scores of healthy diets on the internet. And by diet, I don't mean ones to lose weight... I mean a diet to change the way you EAT... the weight, if you ARE overweight, will come off naturally.Last of all... EXERCISE... if all you can do is walk... then WALK... at least 45 minutes a day.You WILL get better... just remember... it took a long time for you to get to this point... it will take several months for you to start feeling better... the sooner you start, the sooner you will start to feel better!Hang in there!Sharon


----------

